# Afghanistan, This Is What Winning Looks Like.



## pardus (Aug 15, 2013)

I watched this doco. No surprises there, the war is lost.

I just hope the good Major didn't sink his career.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll have to watch it in full later.


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL...."Afghanistan" and "Winning" in the same sentence....


----------



## x SF med (Aug 16, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> LOL...."Afghanistan" and "Winning" in the same sentence....


 
I think the author /filmmaker was being ironic....  but yeah, I agree with the above statement....  Just don't tell Barry O. I don't believe his verbal vomit, okay?


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 16, 2013)

pardus said:


> I watched this doco. No surprises there, the war is lost.
> 
> I just hope the good Major didn't sink his career.



Thanks for the post, it definitely gives an inside perspective for people who haven't been there. 

ZM


----------



## Soldado (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you very much for the documentary with subtitles , I'm going to practice my English.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 2, 2013)

Your English is pretty good, most people wouldn't know it wasn't your first language if you hadn't told us.


----------

